# WANTED: Somebody to cut and tap my sage portafilter



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm looking for somebody to cut and drill my sage DB portafilter. I've unfortunately broken the handle and don't want to keep the bakelite, and would rather have a wood handle on an M10 screw thread.

Does anyone know of somebody who can provide this service at a reasonable price? I don't know anybody with the right equipment personally, and there are only industrial workshops near me.

Thanks!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

@FairRecycler maybe ?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Hestu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for somebody to cut and drill my sage DB portafilter. I've unfortunately broken the handle and don't want to keep the bakelite, and would rather have a wood handle on an M10 screw thread.
> 
> ...


 I second FairRecycler if he has the time.

I don't think there is enough metal to drill the portafilter out to fit an M10 thread but I may be wrong.

If i get a bolt snapped off I usually drill it out and fit a 6mm threaded stainless steel insert and a new bolt. It doesn't leave a lot of metal extra and I would be surprised if you could drill out a larger diameter.


----------



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

ratty said:


> I second FairRecycler if he has the time.
> 
> I don't think there is enough metal to drill the portafilter out to fit an M10 thread but I may be wrong.
> 
> If i get a bolt snapped off I usually drill it out and fit a 6mm threaded stainless steel insert and a new bolt. It doesn't leave a lot of metal extra and I would be surprised if you could drill out a larger diameter.


 Thanks for your info, I only say M10 as I think I read about somebody who did that. Happy with any thread that can fit a normal portafilter handle, just want to get it back in action instead of spending £60!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

No problem.

I've only done it on Classic portafilters. The Sage might be a lot bigger diameter.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a look here

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/27855-sage-db-and-e61-portafilter-compatibility/?do=embed

presume you are thinking of fitting something like https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Marzocco-Italian-Walnut-Filterholder-Handle-M10/m-3532.aspx


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Hestu - Looks like you can get a 54mm Sage compatible brass bottomless one for about £30 on eBay from a quick search?

I doubt someone would tap it, cut off the spout and re-finish it for less than that unless on "mates rates" given the set up time and how hard stainless can be to work.

I do like fixing stuff where possible but it might not be economic unless you have the kit and a spare M10 handle already.


----------



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

I have a sage compatible one on sale here. Posted for 20...


----------



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

Sorry if I wasn't clear enough! I've got the 58mm dual boiler, otherwise I'd have just got a third party one. Unfortunately it appears nobody makes a decent third party one.

I'll have an ask around the members and see if I could work something out. Thanks all


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks @HDAV& @ratty for mentioning me here.

If you have no other options I can do that for you, not to waste that portafilter, however you will have to find someone to get the handle done.


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Hestu - Looks like you can get a 54mm Sage compatible brass bottomless one for about £30 on eBay from a quick search?
> 
> I doubt someone would tap it, cut off the spout and re-finish it for less than that unless on "mates rates" given the set up time and how hard stainless can be to work.
> 
> I do like fixing stuff where possible but it might not be economic unless you have the kit and a spare M10 handle already.


 Are you sure that's stainless steel?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@FairRecycler - I think so, not seen any mention of brass Sage OEM ones.

Their website only mentions the material on the bottomless kind, not the regular 58mm spouted.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bes058npuk.html

@Hestu - Could tell you for sure though.


----------



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

FairRecycler said:


> Thanks @HDAV& @ratty for mentioning me here.
> 
> If you have no other options I can do that for you, not to waste that portafilter, however you will have to find someone to get the handle done.


 @FairRecycler Thank you very much, I think I will go a different direction as it will be too much effort for you, and I don't think there is enough material to drill a deep enough hole. I'll have to try and epoxy the original handle back together, or purchase a replacement handle from one of the custom makers.

I've actually modified a couple of Gaggia portafilters to work properly with the sage for the time being. Just requires a bit of filing!

The sage portafilters are indeed steel, and are excellent quality.


----------

